# Universal Symbol



## kenpotroop (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been told, but I would like to hear more explainations as to the meaning of the Universal Symbol.

LOL

MY THEORY IS YOU DON'T KNOW IF YOU DON'T ASK


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 9, 2007)

my understanding is that each line, arc and circle represents a possible direction of motion.  it can be parallel to the floor to represent footwork, or perpendicular to the floor to represent height, arms, legs.

there's a 3-D model of it i've seen around, which is a little disappointing -- to many points of reference, just looks like a cloud.  still, the concept is cool.

currently, one of my belt rank assignments is to trace out the path of each of my forms on a universal symbol.

all in all, it's another of those interesting mental chew toys kenpo is so filled with.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 9, 2007)

kenpotroop said:


> I have been told, but I would like to hear more explainations as to the meaning of the Universal Symbol.
> 
> LOL
> 
> MY THEORY IS YOU DON'T KNOW IF YOU DON'T ASK


 
It's a diagram used to illustrate the many different directions and shapes of possible motion.  However the bulk of it's value is in the areas between the lines.  Also, as another poster mentioned, if you make a 3D version of it it makes a "cloud" or a shere which is the whole point.  Being "formless" in motion and encompassing all the lines, paths, and ways possible.


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> It's a diagram used to illustrate the many different directions and shapes of possible motion.  However the bulk of it's value is in the areas between the lines.  Also, as another poster mentioned, if you make a 3D version of it it makes a "cloud" or a shere which is the whole point.  Being "formless" in motion and encompassing all the lines, paths, and ways possible.



You are correct. The 2-D version is the Universal Pattern, (as described by Ed Parker) is what most are familiar with from parker's writings. The 3-D version is the actual version known as the Universal Sphere. This version is illustrated in the Parker Video "Advanced Concepts."

However "formless" in appearance the sphere may seem, you will find that ALL anatomical movement of efficacy and efficiency is relegated to 90 and 45-degree relationships in constant movement relative to the body structure itself.


----------

